
A month with Windows 8 - TechHike1
http://www.techhike.net/2012-09-25-a-month-with-windows-8.html
======
pacomerh
I've been using the 64bit version for 2 weeks, all my old apps work fine,
everything seems faster, overall happier. I would love to have a unix terminal
though, thats what keeps me using a macbook.

~~~
TechHike1
Have you tried Powershell? It's kind of like if the Bash shell was object
oriented.

